# WWII Brtish Paratrooper Folding Bicycle



## chitown (Jul 29, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/WW2-BSA-Paratro...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=6777236263726778263

Would love to have that! But I'll bet some lad 'cross the pond would love to have it more than me though. Too rich for me.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 6, 2010)

6 August 2010

Have a suggestion for you since you say you are interested in a bike that was featured. Try a UK or USA Military Vehicle Collectors Magazine (place an ad) I have seen these bikes featured there on occasion. I used to see them for sale at Brimfield Flea Market, and Renningers flea Market also in the early 1980's. I would say also there is a militaria show in Kentucky that might even have these bikes for sale. If you prompt me I will ask for you.....

Good Luck


----------

